# IEXPLORE.EXE Bad Image Screen



## shirtova (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just recently, everytime I open anything on my computer, whether it be a file or software, I keep getting this pop-up that blocks me from continuing. The pop-up says the following:

IEXPLORE.EXE Bad Image
The application or DLL c:\WINDOWS\system32\arotq5rc3.dll is not a valid windows image. Please check this against your installation diskette.


Any ideas on how to resolve this? 

Thanks.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This sounds virus related. Please visit our Security Forum. The instructions are below.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html


----------



## silvermane (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been experiencing the same problem...

However, I've not had any anti-virus software (very bad!), so I had a tonne of viruses and the sorts (over 80 infected files)...
They all appear to be fixed except this one.

http://vil.nai.com/vil/content/v_140419.htm
For more information

I hope this helps... and apparently it's only appeared in the last few days, so any developments will be sure to happen soon- only a matter of time.

I'm no expert on viruses and the sorts, but my dad has a lot of experience... he said something about this virus being self-replicating, infecting anything and everything. Even Norton has trouble pinning it down... it hasn't, yet 
Sigh >.>


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please follow the instructions below to have our security team help you with this.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html


----------



## shirtova (Oct 31, 2007)

I followed all the steps and I am still getting all those pop-ups. I did the Panda Activescan. Attached is the report.


----------

